# TTOC Membership Card



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys received my TTOC membership card today very nice I like it a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> Thanks guys received my TTOC membership card today very nice I like it a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Top man, glad you like it

Welcome to the club 

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jamo8 said:


> Thanks guys received my TTOC membership card today very nice I like it a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ditto [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine arrived also...many thanks!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi all just wondering if my membership card has been sent yet :?: only ive not recieved it and didnt want it to have got lost in the post
thanks Andrea


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ImolaTT said:


> hi all just wondering if my membership card has been sent yet :?: only ive not recieved it and didnt want it to have got lost in the post
> thanks Andrea


It was cetainly printed off, I'll give andrew a nudge see if he knows any more. If not we'll get another one out to you.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine arrived last week...

Forgot to say thank you so here we go... thanks a million!!


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

got mine today also, looks good )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> hi all just wondering if my membership card has been sent yet :?: only ive not recieved it and didnt want it to have got lost in the post
> thanks Andrea


It was sent on 4th October , I send another out tomorrow.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I've renewed my membership but i haven't had my new card yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> I've renewed my membership but i haven't had my new card yet.


None of your details have changed , why would you need a new card ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I've renewed my membership but i haven't had my new card yet.
> ...


 Every club i have been in you get a new card every time you renew, as that is what some of your renewal fee goes to, or does the TTOC do if different to every other club?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Obviously we do it different andd better than everyone else.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If possible i would like a membership card for each time i renew as i like to keep them for every year i've been a member of the club as a souvenir.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry but some of the forthcoming discounts are based on having a new style membership card which each member will only have one of. Under the circumstances on this occasion we will be unable to fulfil your reqirements.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The first year of a TTOC membership is actually £5 more than a renewal year payment for the cost of the initial pack - which includes the membership card.

Especially as we don't have an expiry date on the cards basically means that unless we update the design of the cards we don't issue new ones. We're just past the point that everybody on a 1 year membership has now got a current design card so renewals won't get an updated one now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audimad said:


> If possible i would like a membership card for each time i renew as i like to keep them for every year i've been a member of the club as a souvenir.


Cheaper and easier to do a 3 year membership as I do :idea: 
I still have my original membership card from 5 years ago as well as the updated one I got a few years back


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi recieved my card thanks a lot dont know what happened to the other one never mind got it now
thanks again


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i recieved all my goodies this morning, only signed up on friday, excellent service
thanks
dave


----------

